# Mini Skid Steer



## kpop (Jan 31, 2011)

I have just bought a Light Lift that can get through a 39 inch opening for accessing backyards and would like to have a skid steer to that can get in same size opening to facilitate cleanup. Any thoughts on the mini skid steers?


----------



## goldlevelSTIHL (Feb 1, 2011)

*Mini skidsteer*

I am a rental store operator and we run a Bobcat MT52. It is 36" wide and it has just about any attachment you can think of. We have had ours for nearly ten years with minor issues. Bobcat has been exceptional with service assistance so we can take care of it in house. There are many on the market so it gets tough to choose but we have always been loyal to the Bobcat brand.


----------



## JCONN (Feb 3, 2011)

If you do a search their is a ton of posts on the minis. Great machines I found all my info before buying one here. The only prob with the bobcats is they only except bobcat brand attachments unless you get an adapter plate. Try to demo a few first to see what you like I was all set to buy a wheeled machine until I did a demo with a tracked and that was the end of that. aLSO KEEP IN MIND WHAT BRANDS ARE NEAR YOU FOR PARTS AND SERVICE. sorry hit the caps button.


----------



## jg55056 (Feb 3, 2011)

I sub out a guy with an mt52 when we need one. Which is often to say the least. He loves it. He has Top Notch grapple. His only advice; "Grease the machine religiously". The undercarriage will wear out prematurely if not maintained/greased as will everything else. They are a pain to work on as well. However, their benefits far supersede any complaints I would ever have.


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 3, 2011)

*minis are awesome!*

I've been using minis for about 5 years now. Have owned and/or run bobcat mt50 & 52, ditchwitch sk500 & 650, vermeer s600tx, boxer 532dx and dingo 425 (I think).

All pretty good machines as a whole. Bobcat is very well established in my area and I've been runing the big ones for 25 years so when I bought my first mini, it was a bobcat mt50 and I had great luck with it before selling it to blakesmaster, another AS member. Then I bought a boxer. Great power and lifting but controls stink IMO. Boxer needs to go to joystick controls like the others have. I then demoed both the vermeer 600tx and DW sk650. Both are impressive but the DW is better - nice high lifting height and great power. I would say a bobcat mt52, vermeer s600tx and dingo 425tx are pretty equal in controls and power and all-around quality which is very good.

I now own an mt52 and a DW sk500 and like both very much. Have them both for sale because I only need one so will keep and use whichever doesn't sell first.

I don't want to highjack this with my ad but here is a list of what I have for sale including a whole bunch of attachments. If anyone is interested, pm me or give me a call and I'll get you more info.

MINI SKIDSTEERS: 
1) 2007 Bobcat MT52 with only 289 hrs. Ride-on Platform, 20hp 3cyl kubota dsl. Ex landscaping, single-owner machine - in pristine condition. Tracks are 50%. Very clean machine with nice original paint. $12,500 

2) 2004 Ditch Witch SK500 with only 640 hrs on new Honda 24hp gas engine. 1281 total machine hrs. Ex landscaping unit also rented out ocassionally. Well cared-for machine that starts and runs excellent. Comes with 38" dirt bucket - fair/avg shape. Tracks 60-70%. $7750. 

BOBCAT ATTACHMENTS: (fit all MT series 50/52/55, 463, S70, S100 as well as any size or brand skidsteer loader with an inexpensive adaptor plate) 
- Bobcat M06 Backhoe (stabilizers and joystick controls) 2007 model yr that is absolutely just like new - still full factory paint on the 12" bucket. $4500 
- Bobcat LT113 Trencher (36" x 4") 2007 yr with very little use. $2750 
- Bobcat 36" Dirt Bucket with HD bolt-on cutting edge, 2007 yr - in great condition. $500 
- Bobcat 36" HD Grapple Bucket. Very Good. $1250 

OTHER ATTACHMENTS: (fit Boxer, Dingo, Ditch Witch, Finn, Kanga, Multi One, Ramrod, Toro as well as any other size or brand skidsteer with an inexpensive adaptor plate) 
- Auger Head, model SK5HA, 2006 model yr that has never been used. $1500 
- Auger Head, Boxer Brand (will have to verify model), 2004 model yr with avg/light use. $1200 
- Auger Bits, Heavy Duty, 2006 model year that have never been used: 6" $200, 8" $250, 12" $300, 30" $650. All 4 bits for $1200 
- 4-in1 Clam Bucket, 42", 2006 model that has never been used. $1500 
- Trencher, 36"x4", side discharge auger, 2006 model SK5TRU that has never been used. $2750 
- Pallet Forks, 36" 2004 yr, avg use. $400 
- Toothed Digging Bucket, 42", 2004 yr, light use - good shape. $500 
- Leveler/Carry-All, 2004 yr, avg use. $400 
- Power Rake, 48", Nortec Piranha PXS410, carbide teeth, dual depth-guage wheels and side shields that flip up for tilling mode, 2004 model year that has never been used. The carbite teeth are still pointy and sharp. Cost $6k new. $3000 
- Stump Grinder, Bradco SG15, 2005 model yr that has barely been used. Original teeth are still sharp. Has sandvic wheel setup for increased grinding speed and efficiency. $3000

View attachment 170912
View attachment 170913
View attachment 170914
View attachment 170915
View attachment 170916


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 3, 2011)

here, these are easier to see..


----------



## kpop (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys, A friend of mine really was impressed with the vermeer and too said that the tracks are the way too go esp. if there is sandy conditions which we do have in areas. He also recommended the Top Notch grapple as being the best for the money. Everything I am doing is to get away from as much labor as possible....too much liability the more guys you have around.


----------



## kpop (Feb 3, 2011)

*DW Mini*

Wow after reading more about the Ditch Witch...sounds like it is superior in power to the Vermeer, and just about anything else...What is the opinion on the hours...what is their life expectancy. Arbor pro your DW has what seems to me quite a few hours.....


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 3, 2011)

kpop said:


> Wow after reading more about the Ditch Witch...sounds like it is superior in power to the Vermeer, and just about anything else...What is the opinion on the hours...what is their life expectancy. Arbor pro your DW has what seems to me quite a few hours.....


 
It got a new engine at 644 hrs. Not sure why the old one had to be replaced but the new one sure runs nice. I don't see why these little loaders shouldn't be able to last as many hours as the big ones. Really, if you compare an mt52 with a large bobcat, the mt52 is just a smaller version of the big bobcat's engineering. I would think it's reasonable to expect them to go 2000 hrs before drive motors, engines, undercarriages, etc need to be replace. Even then, it's not like the steel is going to go bad at that hour level. So, you replace a few items and run it for another 2000 hrs...? I think the life of every skidsteer depends on the maintenance it has received. I'm sure the one I have wasn't babied every day of its life. I'm not going to tell you that grandma only used it to haul mulch to her flower beds each sunday and it never saw any hard work. All I can tell you is that it sure runs good right now and I don't see any issues that need to be addressed with it at this point in its life. A honda engine should go for 2000hrs easy. Why the original was replaced 600 hrs ago, I dunno -must have run out of water and overheated or something...that would be my guess.

kpop, you're just a skip and a jump away from SD! Just come on up to Aberdeen and give her a good test - see for yourself. You can try out some attachments and see what it's capable of. Then try out the mt52 as a comparison. If hours is a concern, that machine only has 289 hours and is still wearing diapers. Whatcha doing this weekend? Time to take a road trip...


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 3, 2011)

I forgot to mention - I put the 48" power rake on the ditch witch tonight to see how it would handle it. Wow - what a pair those two make! That rake is an awesome attachment - had fun leveling out all the snow and ice chunks out back in the alley. makes one heck of a snow mobile trail groomer!


----------



## kpop (Feb 3, 2011)

That does sound tempting, as you know it is rare out here in the midwest to be a couple hours from anyone, seems most of the equipment is on the east coast or Alabama...never SD.


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 3, 2011)

kpop said:


> That does sound tempting, as you know it is rare out here in the midwest to be a couple hours from anyone, seems most of the equipment is on the east coast or Alabama...never SD.


 
Well, there you go. And no shipping fees. if you like it, throw it in the back of your truck or on a trailer and you're only out a 'c' note for gas in your truck. It's supposed to be really nice this weekend...................


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm betting that Blakesmaster is online tonight. I sold him an mt50 last summer. Chris, tell kpop i'll shoot straight with him if he comes up to take a look...


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 3, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> I'm betting that Blakesmaster is online tonight. I sold him an mt50 last summer. Chris, tell kpop i'll shoot straight with him if he comes up to take a look...




Go get 'em, tiger. lol Scott's a good dude, kpop. He'll run you through the ins and outs of whatever one you want. I always run my equipment ( occasionally hair-brained ) ideas through him now. Honest dude, knows his ####.


----------



## kpop (Feb 4, 2011)

It won't work this weekend I am already commited. I will keep it in mind. May see if I can stop by a local dealer to try one here and see how I like it before making the trek north.


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 4, 2011)

kpop said:


> It won't work this weekend I am already commited. I will keep it in mind. May see if I can stop by a local dealer to try one here and see how I like it before making the trek north.


 
sounds good.


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 4, 2011)

new pics of rake...


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 4, 2011)

*bobcat mt52 vs dw sk500*

I took some side-by-side comparison photos of my mt52 and sk500. Things to note:

1) DW lifting pin height is 7.5" higher than mt52
2) DW tracks are 6" longer than mt52
3) MT52 is shorter overall (good thing IMO)


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 4, 2011)

more comparison pics...

I have to say that I really like both machines. No mini skid is perfect IMO but the more these manufacturers continue to copy engineering from one another, the better they'll all get. There have already been a lot of improvements in the mt52 over the mt50. The mt50 is a solid machine but the bobcat folks have simplified getting to maintenance items on the machine and made the controls even easier to use. Track roller/drive design is better too.

AP


----------



## tntreedude (Feb 22, 2011)

*boxer mini deal*

i have a chance to buy a 2008 boxer with 69 hrs on it. it looks brand new and has the rubber tracks on it. it is the 30 hp 530x and has the 30 inch auger, forks and bucket. i know the owner, he is an honest guy. he wants $10,000 for everything. no trailor. good deal? oh yeah it also has the retractable tracks that can go to 36 inches to 43 with the push of a button. let me know


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 23, 2011)

tntreedude said:


> i have a chance to buy a 2008 boxer with 69 hrs on it. it looks brand new and has the rubber tracks on it. it is the 30 hp 530x and has the 30 inch auger, forks and bucket. i know the owner, he is an honest guy. he wants $10,000 for everything. no trailor. good deal? oh yeah it also has the retractable tracks that can go to 36 inches to 43 with the push of a button. let me know


 
Awesome deal - just bear in mind that the boxer's controls are clunky and the hydraulic motors will stall out if you try to steer and operate the loader simutaneously. That said, $10k for the package described is a really good deal IMO. If you don't buy it, pass his info on to me...


----------



## tntreedude (Feb 23, 2011)

*boxer*

well its mine now. boxer 30 hp 530 x. pouring down rain here so i tarped it till i can get it under cover. anxious to try it


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 23, 2011)

tntreedude said:


> well its mine now. boxer 30 hp 530 x. pouring down rain here so i tarped it till i can get it under cover. anxious to try it


 
good deal! let me know what you think of those controls. take a while to get used to but you'll love the lifting capacity of that machine and it's actually a pretty comfy ride with that spring platform.

ap


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, my 4-in-1 bucket, forks and auger are now sold. I still have the sk500 and 3 attachments left incase spring fever has anyone thinking mini skids...

Price is now $7500 for the DW sk500 w/ 38" dirt bucket, 42" tooth bucket and leveler/carry-all as well as the brand new 'forkster step-up' ride-on platform that I just added. 

605-228-9350 scott


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 29, 2011)

*reduced*

*$9500 takes it all! $6500 for machine only with dirt bucket*OK - 4-in-1 bucket, auger and forks still for sale too. Buyer was unable to come get them (and pay for them) so they are again available along with rest of the package which (to recap) includes:

2004 DW sk500 mini skid with new ride-on platform
38" dirt bucket
42" 4-in-1 combo bucket
42" tooth bucket
toro auger with 8" bit
pallet forks
carry-all/leveler

If you pay for my gas, I'll even help with delivery.

scott 605-228-9350


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 29, 2011)

I prefer the mini articulated loaders to the mini skid steers. Granted, the selection is way smaller.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 29, 2011)

I never hear anyone talk about Ramrod machines I have a 900T that we use daily and what a nice machine , I would like to also buy the track 950 , and for 13,000 .00 new you almost can't go wrong , they come with Kohler engines and mine has more than 1200 hours on it with only minor issues so far , you can replace the engine for less than 2000.00 and be back in business ....


----------

